# P95 Magazines



## scagtones (May 28, 2008)

Hey everyone! This may be mentioned somewhere on this forum but I'll ask anyway. I own a P95 and I love it! My question is, will keeping the magazine full over a period of time and not firing the pistol damage the spring inside or cause it to lose it's strength in any way? Are there any general rules to follow concerning this?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

scagtones said:


> Hey everyone! This may be mentioned somewhere on this forum but I'll ask anyway. I own a P95 and I love it! My question is, will keeping the magazine full over a period of time and not firing the pistol damage the spring inside or cause it to lose it's strength in any way? Are there any general rules to follow concerning this?


Your mag springs will be fine. Springs wear out from the act of compression _*and*_ decompression together. Compression alone will not wear out your springs. :smt023

-Jeff-

ETA: Here are a couple other threads with the mirrored opinions of others :smt023:
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16518&highlight=wear+spring

http://www.handgunforum.net/search.php?searchid=258554


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, theyw ill be fine. But, 1 piece of advice - buy MecGar mags for your Ruger P95. The bodies are stiffer, and the mags are easier to load too. I had some issues with rounds shifting in the factory mags.

Normally - I ALWAYS buy factory mags. But in this case, the MecGar mags (they make factory mags for many guns) are much better.


----------



## scagtones (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the answers guys. Just out of curiousity, how many mags do you keep on hand for your pistols? I have 3 for my P95 and am thinking about buying another just for a spare.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

6-7

I like having several because it is nice to preload them all before I get to the range. Then, I typically only have to do 1 more set of complete reloading the mags at the range.

Also - I remember what it was like during the Clinton ban. There was not all these internet gunshops in 93-94. I got stuck with only 2 hi cap magazines when the ban started.

With Obama coming - I'd get some more if I were you - while U still can.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

scagtones said:


> Thanks for the answers guys. Just out of curiousity, how many mags do you keep on hand for your pistols? I have 3 for my P95 and am thinking about buying another just for a spare.


I currently have 6 for each of my two pistols.


----------

